# Strongest purple strain available?



## COD4 (Apr 7, 2008)

What's the strongest purple strain available. Looking for something that turns purple without the need for low temperatures.


----------



## HippieMan (Apr 7, 2008)

purple erkel


----------



## greatdayn19 (Apr 7, 2008)

the best is the bc bud depot the purps best purple strain ever


----------



## COD4 (Apr 7, 2008)

Just so we are clear, when I said "strongest purple", I mean the strongest as far as purple color goes, not the actual strength.


----------



## KindBud420 (Apr 7, 2008)

the color of the leaf or buds???????/


I know that Purple Widow, purple pineberry, purple #1, and purple stars buds turn purple and ofcourse the purps.


----------



## purplehaze2 (Apr 7, 2008)

its querkle.


----------



## tical916 (Apr 8, 2008)

I think your best bet would be to try and find a purple strain that doesn't grow so many leaves in the buds.


----------



## greatdayn19 (Apr 8, 2008)

most of the buds that turn solid purple are not high quality except grand daddy purple and urkle. purple star is the most purple strain there is but lacks potency, im actually growing some right now.


----------



## cookin (Apr 8, 2008)

what is the general high for purple strains like, I've heard they are that strong compared to others but am interested to see what the effects are...Is it more of a day time smoke? Or does the effect vary quite a bit..........


----------



## re510 (Apr 8, 2008)

greatdayn19 said:


> most of the buds that turn solid purple are not high quality except grand daddy purple and urkle. purple star is the most purple strain there is but lacks potency, im actually growing some right now.



this is true as i grew 2 different purple strains and they both looked killer when flowering, but the potency is just not there.

also the true purple buds/leaves tend to have more of a "popuri" (sp?) smell and really aren't that potent.

the bred purple strains, grape, g-daddy, qurkel, purple erkel and such has less purple color but are alot more potent.


----------



## greatdayn19 (Apr 9, 2008)

dude all purple buds have different highs some are sativa some indica some afghanica some landrace some ruderalis all dif. genes


----------



## greatdayn19 (Apr 9, 2008)

but the all around best purple strain is grand daddy purple(purple urkel x big bud) it has all the flavor and quality of urkel with the yield of big bud, to bad it is exclusive to clone only...


----------



## Taylor (Apr 9, 2008)

yea I had grand daddy purp and it was a very strong high. one of the best weeds ive smoked.


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm growing Shaman......I got it because it was the cheapest purple strain I saw......


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 10, 2008)

i will try a gdp clone next grow. one purple strain i thought was potent was something called rip purple i dont know genetics on this one. i just smoked some gdp hash w.widow hash and sour diesel hash im not sure which is best im happy though


----------



## johndoe12345678 (Sep 24, 2009)

where do i get the clones i will travel anywhere in the US and pay top dollar


----------



## Tripolar (Sep 24, 2009)

Black Rose - Heath Robinson

Purple Rhino - Dr. Load

Tri


----------



## johndoe12345678 (Sep 24, 2009)

is the purple strain from bc bud depo comparable to grand daddy and erkle


----------



## bicycle racer (Sep 24, 2009)

gdp urkel and others are all over cali and im surte have made it other places as well. in cali they are easy to find most the year.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 24, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> gdp urkel and others are all over cali and im surte have made it other places as well. in cali they are easy to find most the year.


 my querkle had alot of purple and real good weed,has that grape bubblegum taste and smell. i thot my bluemoonshine is stronger turning purple currently.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 25, 2009)

yeah but thats just the leafs turning purple not the buds, a true purple strain will turn purple no matter what the temp. i have a strain that buds turn purple as soon as they come out. not real sure what it is, it was a gift and i was told it was the "purps" stableized (spelling) with white rino..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 25, 2009)

grape ape, gdp, purple uerkle, they are all good


----------



## raiderman (Sep 25, 2009)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> yeah but thats just the leafs turning purple not the buds, a true purple strain will turn purple no matter what the temp. i have a strain that buds turn purple as soon as they come out. not real sure what it is, it was a gift and i was told it was the "purps" stableized (spelling) with white rino..


 those are calyxs turning purple my friend not the leaves.gd luk.


----------



## pinkus (Sep 25, 2009)

Heath's black rose is the darkest purple i've seen.


----------



## SinseSage (Sep 25, 2009)

why would you sacrifice quality and potency for color??


----------



## pinkus (Sep 25, 2009)

SinseSage said:


> why would you sacrifice quality and potency for color??


marketing


----------



## SinseSage (Sep 25, 2009)

pinkus said:


> marketing


that sounds lame >_<


----------



## raiderman (Sep 25, 2009)

i go for yield and potentsy and narrow it down.color is cool but not a necessity.smell and taste are more important nex to potency.


----------



## pinkus (Sep 25, 2009)

SinseSage said:


> that sounds lame >_<


it is lame


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 27, 2009)

SinseSage said:


> that sounds lame >_<


mite sound "LAME" but its the truth ppl like things that look diffrent..and like to "show off" there purple pot to there pals(makes them feel BIG)..breeding the purple color in to a already potent plant is not has hard as one may think..but some pot snobs dont like the taste or smell of purple,that to could be changed too,but we're talking about alot of time and space here


----------



## super2200 (Dec 25, 2009)

No shit, seeing purple fucking weed is cool and if you have the room to grow alongside your widow or stonger strains why not? I just got some purple pineberry and cant wait. If its not that strong I can breed with widow or persian to see how it comes out


----------



## bicycle racer (Dec 26, 2009)

purple urkel gods gift grand daddy purple grape ape and purple kush are purp strains that dont suck potency wise.


----------



## Operation 420 (Dec 26, 2009)

Sannies Killing Fields 1 or 2 (forget which one) has a purple pheno that looks insane.


----------



## GanjaGardener510 (Dec 26, 2009)

Very Hard ? beacause I have smoked some dark ass Grand Daddy Purp but It wasnt the strongest I've ever had I would say All Star Blackberry Kush


----------



## johndoecangrow (Dec 26, 2009)

the black domina is almost completely purple


----------



## cody2white (May 10, 2010)

Im going with deep purple from tga. I hear its the shit


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 10, 2010)

i've never smoked any strong purple, always been in the 5-7 range on a scale of one to ten...purple erkle was the strongest, i guess, but if your customers have a stronger alternative it'll probably be a one time purchase, they'll taste it and then ask for the stronger...
my opinoin anyways


----------



## raiderman (May 10, 2010)

jus to pass a good word bcseedking jus released purple kush fems,which was clone only strain has been feminized,and they give me 5 fems to do test gro and journal and they all popped ,5 in all.i'll post on them as i go.i am harvesting some purple godbud presently,all baseball size avg.rdr


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Nov 24, 2021)

2021 update: Star Pupil. Deep purple from the word go. Smooth, long duration high that's euphoric and chill.


----------



## CannabisFanaticus (Nov 25, 2021)

Cannaclysmic Events said:


> 2021 update: Star Pupil.


I won't claim it to be 1st hand knowledge but I've read on here or on a weed forum somewhere that strain may have been stolen from Dynasty and renamed.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 25, 2021)

Authentic Genetics has Grandaddy Purple from Mel Frank, who got it straight from Ken Estes years ago.


----------



## Smorf (Nov 25, 2021)

Ninja fruit by stoned ninja is pretty good. I think he changed the name to dojo fruit after him and vader split but I cant confirm


----------



## Shua1991 (Nov 25, 2021)

Qrazy train is pretty good if you get a 50/50 bloodwreck/querkle female.


----------



## higher self (Nov 25, 2021)

I think the new purp is Trump 1000 from Founding Fathers & CSI . Sure others who ran it or it's crosses would agree. I've got a Trump 1000 x TK that smells like purp & gas just in veg alone.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 25, 2021)

CannabisFanaticus said:


> I won't claim it to be 1st hand knowledge but I've read on here or on a weed forum somewhere that strain may have been stolen from Dynasty and renamed.


I believe i read on ig where stoned ninja said star pupil is actually his ninja fruit that mms just renamed as star pupil. But who knows.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Nov 25, 2021)

FastBuds LSD 25 auto looks to get absolutely purple & burgundy for every single person I've seen post pics of their grow.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Nov 25, 2021)

I mean FUCK. I love this one. . ...just google it, there's like ONE "green" pic, see for urself.


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Nov 29, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I believe i read on ig where stoned ninja said star pupil is actually his ninja fruit that mms just renamed as star pupil. But who knows.


Really, anyone can say anything without genetic fingerprints. Unfortunately, it's all a wash anyway with no rights to patent. I'm not supporting either claim, just know it's purple out the gate without temp manipulation.


----------



## CannabisFanaticus (Nov 29, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I believe i read on ig where stoned ninja said star pupil is actually his ninja fruit that mms just renamed as star pupil. But who knows.


I'm not really about chasing the color so much. More about terps and effect so purple or blue pheno's not so high on importance for me. Now that you mention it, I probably mixed up some comment made along the way. I shouldn't add to the rumor mill anyway but sux for the guy who did the work if it's true. Either way, I wish you guys luck in your search for the purps!


----------



## MisterKister (Nov 29, 2021)

Barneys Farm Mimosa x Orange Punch 30% thc


----------



## AlleyKat707 (Nov 29, 2021)

higher self said:


> I think the new purp is Trump 1000 from Founding Fathers & CSI . Sure others who ran it or it's crosses would agree. I've got a Trump 1000 x TK that smells like purp & gas just in veg alone.


I thought the T-1000 was a strong hitter forsure although I've only tried it once from a buddys seed selection. Personally my favorite purple in the last while has been the Old Family Purple from CSI too though. It might have been even less potent but it just has that dank factor and the OG just mixes really well with the purple flavor profile. If you have the TK cross I imagine you will have some keepers


----------



## higher self (Nov 29, 2021)

AlleyKat707 said:


> I thought the T-1000 was a strong hitter forsure although I've only tried it once from a buddys seed selection. Personally my favorite purple in the last while has been the Old Family Purple from CSI too though. It might have been even less potent but it just has that dank factor and the OG just mixes really well with the purple flavor profile. If you have the TK cross I imagine you will have some keepers


T-1000 & Old Family Purple are the same genetics just different pheno's. Always hear good things about them both. Founding Fathers Genetics uses the T-1000 & has a slew of nice reversals with that pheno.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 29, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Authentic Genetics has Grandaddy Purple from Mel Frank, who got it straight from Ken Estes years ago.


Ken estes seems full of it dude, that guy just got a cut from Northern cali and started marketed as is own creation. The gdp was being sold in northern cali long before Ken estes claimed it was his. The dude changed is story multiple times of how he came about the gdp cut also..then the Ken estes released Ken's grand daddy purp reg seeds. How could one do this with a "clone only"...Makes no sense.

There's so many strains and different crosses that purp put these days- the list is endless.
I've seen cookies crosses purp out, tk crosses purp out, sunset sherb purp out, wedding cake purp out, gelato purp out, etc. Check out csi humboldt the have a bunch of urkel, t1000 and Obama that will purp out nice. Also purple punch purps out very nicely.


----------



## RancidDude (Nov 30, 2021)

higher self said:


> I think the new purp is Trump 1000 from Founding Fathers & CSI . Sure others who ran it or it's crosses would agree. I've got a Trump 1000 x TK that smells like purp & gas just in veg alone.


This and GRC x BBC


----------



## xtsho (Nov 30, 2021)

I don't get what's so great about purple. If you want some purple strains that grow purple on their own not from environmental changes like cold temps that turn the leaves purple then get some Pakistani Chitral Kush or Congo from ACE. The purple is in the genetics and they will grow purple regardless of temperatures. Purple weed is nothing special.

ACE Congo. The only thing purple was the buds.







Pakistani Chitral Kush. 












Those might not be the most potent strains out there but purple is nothing secret or special.

Here's a creation of mine using PCK and Durban. Purple and potent. This was an F3. Since then I've bred the purple out of it on purpose. Although I still have hundreds of seeds of the F3's. Purple doesn't add anything to the weed except color. PCK has both a purple and green pheno with the purple being much more common and the green being less common but more potent and just better in every aspect.


----------



## Zellmet (Nov 30, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> There's so many strains and different crosses that purp put these days- the list is endless.
> I've seen cookies crosses purp out, tk crosses purp out, sunset sherb purp out, wedding cake purp out, gelato purp out, etc. Check out csi humboldt the have a bunch of urkel, t1000 and Obama that will purp out nice. Also purple punch purps out very nicely.


I've a purple OTH running, really,really dark purple, and a nice smoke, but I'd give one of my lesser extremities for the high of the black sativa I had, and lost, years ago.


----------



## AlleyKat707 (Nov 30, 2021)

@xtsho 

It's just a perception thing for the market. I recently listened to an interview with Chris of Compound genetics and he was saying how he thinks currently it has to have purple hues to be considered "exotic". He's also doing that big drop for Cookies right now with the Apples n Bananas which is unsurprisingly purple. But I guess people just think of green bud as conventional and purple as exotic.

I hear ya tho, to me its like showing up to a used car dealer and saying "Gimme whatever vehicle you got, just make sure its painted purple."

I think with the breeding too, because a ton of genetics can have purple they are all being bred that direction for marketability.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 30, 2021)

Zellmet said:


> I've a purple OTH running, really,really dark purple, and a nice smoke, but I'd give one of my lesser extremities for the high of the black sativa I had, and lost, years ago.


By OTH do you mean Old Timers Haze?


----------



## higher self (Nov 30, 2021)

When I think purp I think of strains like GDP, Urkle, Lavender, Purple Indica, Purple Punch lol & now Old Family Purple/T1000. Color is irrelevant, it's the Linalool terps & medical effect that makes me consider something purp. I've got random plants that turned purple on me from start of flowering in 85 degree temps. I don't look for purple, they seem to find me lol!


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 30, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I believe i read on ig where stoned ninja said star pupil is actually his ninja fruit that mms just renamed as star pupil. But who knows.


Yes that was earlier this year or late '20 I seen the same kinda turned me off on MMS


Cannaclysmic Events said:


> Really, anyone can say anything without genetic fingerprints. Unfortunately, it's all a wash anyway with no rights to patent. I'm not supporting either claim, just know it's purple out the gate without temp manipulation.


I have not ever ran a ninja fruit but i had ran a friend's star pupil. She didnt stretch in flower liked to be topped. An purped out in any temp like you sais right out the gate. Was fast finisher like 9 weeks tops not to potent and shit for yield so i let her go.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 30, 2021)

Going to be popping CSI Living Dead Girl here in afew weeks. Should be purple phenos there to be found.


----------



## RancidDude (Nov 30, 2021)

Love me some good purples


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 30, 2021)

higher self said:


> When I think purp I think of strains like GDP, Urkle, Lavender, Purple Indica, Purple Punch lol & now Old Family Purple/T1000. Color is irrelevant, it's the Linalool terps & medical effect that makes me consider something purp. I've got random plants that turned purple on me from start of flowering in 85 degree temps. I don't look for purple, they seem to find me lol!
> 
> View attachment 5038055


100% purp strains seem to find me as well. When I think of purp it's not just the color of the flower... that does has some to do with it but it's the actual terps of the flower. Those strains you mention have that "purp" smell and taste, anyone who smoked or grown it knows what I'm talking about. 

Also don't agree with what compound chris said about it having to be purp to be considered exotic, hell if I really crank my mini split toward mid to end of flower I can make a lot of strains purp. I think more than anything what will and is determining its level as high end exotics is a strain's terps and potency. Bud can be pretty as can be with trichs glistening like diamonds but if it tastes garbage and has no potency its worthless to a connoisseur of fine buds.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 30, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> View attachment 5038070
> Love me some good purples


Is that slurricane


----------



## RancidDude (Nov 30, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Is that slurricane


No sir GRC x BBC aka Elusive. You said it terps and potency will win. I didn't keep this girl because of her color. I had a purple puta that went just as purp almost black but had no terps and the high was meh. Dude on ig dmed me saying he can't believe I killed it. I'm not keeping a terpless poster plant was my response. I think her 2 sisters that have some purp with way different terps. Elusive has that classica grape candy but with some piney funk on the taste full on grape skunk in the smell department. I gave a local guy some trim needless to say they keep dming me asking to buy cuts. Same response no.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 30, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> No sir GRC x BBC aka Elusive


O nice dude, lol....that is frosty as fuck reminded me of that fire slurricane I was running- that's another one that has a decent amount of phenos that purp and is good bud- slurricane. Honeslty what doesn't purp these days?? Just noticed this said strongest purple strain available. Still stand my picks.


----------



## Autodoctor (Nov 30, 2021)

This red strawberry banana turned out pretty purple


----------



## RancidDude (Nov 30, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> O nice dude, lol....that is frosty as fuck reminded me of that fire slurricane I was running- that's another one that has a decent amount of phenos that purp and is good bud- slurricane. Honeslty what doesn't purp these days?? Just noticed this said strongest purple strain available. Still stand my picks.


I hit her with my puta male guaranteed fire purps will be keeping all those seeds and sending some to some growmies. Beleaf also said I could hit truffle. Just send him some seeds. Gonna try to send him a lot for a good hunt if he decides to hunt them.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 30, 2021)

Relentless has a lot of strains the purp/ turn red the have really good potency. Look at the trop cherry crosses , #1 stunna, and rozay crosses.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 30, 2021)

I love the "purp terps" for their medical benefits too, right up there with the diesel terps/sour terps for pain relief.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 30, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I love the "purp terps" for their medical benefits too, right up there with the diesel terps/sour terps for pain relief.


It's nighty night medicine, some find em weak, I love a nice chill indica though


----------



## skuba (Nov 30, 2021)

Purple Dogbud from CSI and the Lavender clone are the strongest purps I’ve smoked. Purple usually means less potent imo but I agree with y’all, urkle/gdp/grape ape - the ones that smell and taste purple - have really nice relaxing/sedative effects


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 30, 2021)

Relentless has some very nice offerings. The Trop Cherry has a unique and funky terp profile.

I've been running his number 8 cut for a couple years now and I've found it be very hearty and bullet proof outside. Last spring I passed her on to a lot growers, both seasoned and new and she seems to thrive in a number of different grow enviorments. The type of genetics that are great for new growers (as opposed to something like sours or chems)

CSI and Relentless would be my rec


----------



## Autodoctor (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Q Banger (Nov 30, 2021)

Gods gift is one of the best purple strains I've smoked looks and taste


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 8, 2021)

Cannaclysmic Events said:


> Really, anyone can say anything without genetic fingerprints. Unfortunately, it's all a wash anyway with no rights to patent. I'm not supporting either claim, just know it's purple out the gate without temp manipulation.


True that, its all hearsay without genetic proof. Cheers


----------



## RancidDude (Dec 8, 2021)

I don't know what kind of purple yall are smoking but there's a million fire purples out there. Back in the day the purples were weak. Not today's purples.


----------



## Grojak (Dec 8, 2021)

This is a strain I made, Deacon Blues, purples inside first. I’m biased but it is the best true purple I’ve grown. Double Purple Doja (for color), Gods Gift and Urkel are other good options.


----------



## Shua1991 (Dec 8, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I don't get what's so great about purple. If you want some purple strains that grow purple on their own not from environmental changes like cold temps that turn the leaves purple then get some Pakistani Chitral Kush or Congo from ACE. The purple is in the genetics and they will grow purple regardless of temperatures. Purple weed is nothing special.
> 
> ACE Congo. The only thing purple was the buds.
> 
> ...


Plants that produce high purple/magenta pigment are shown to have much higher levels of anthocyanins, a type of antioxidants produced by grapes and purple plants. So maybe there is some argument in favor of using purple varieties in edibles for the antioxidant Content, also when it comes to PCK, the green phenotypes really are the superior in potency/effect and flavor, so maybe the green PCK phenos that were expressed outshone the purps.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 8, 2021)

Grojak said:


> This is a strain I made, Deacon Blues, purples inside first. I’m biased but it is the best true purple I’ve grown. *Double Purple Doja (for color), Gods Gift and Urkel* are other good options.


 the* legends*


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Dec 9, 2021)

What is "strong"? Pebbles Punch from KR8 & Skittles Bomb from Tiki string colors.


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Feb 23, 2022)

I stumbled across a Tony's Tortured today called Black Rose, now that looks like a strong candidate for an all inclusive deeo purple (near black) plant. Interesting back story on the lineage as well. I believe he crossed it with his recombinant in line glue also. I haven't ran any of his gear, but by all accounts he seems to be a breeder with a solid reputation and potent gear.


----------



## rollyouron (Feb 24, 2022)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> What is "strong"? Pebbles Punch from KR8 & Skittles Bomb from Tiki string colors. View attachment 5043369View attachment 5043370View attachment 5043371


how many did you have to pop to get a purple feno or are they all purple?


----------



## Blue brother (Feb 24, 2022)

BlackBerry Kush auto is the most purple bud I’ve ever seen, I certainly wouldn’t reccomend growing it though, no potency and it’s an auto too. I just grabbed an 8th of it one time cos it looked cool


----------



## xtsho (Feb 24, 2022)

Why are people obsessed with purple weed? Other than color it brings nothing to the table. I've found purple weed to be lacking in every aspect compared with green weed. As an example, Pakistani Chitral Kush is an extremely colorful plant. It's likely used by many of the chuckers coming out with purple weed pretending they did some kind of breeding effort to get the purple. If you come across the rarer green pheno it's so much better than the colorful pheno. 

There is nothing special about purple weed. It's extremely common in many strains. I've actually spent several years working the purple out of a cross I made using PCK.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Feb 24, 2022)

BC God Bud followed closely behind by Purple Chem from Cali Connection. Mendo Purps and quite a few strains from Purple City Genetics


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 24, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Why are people obsessed with purple weed? Other than color it brings nothing to the table. I've found purple weed to be lacking in every aspect compared with green weed. As an example, Pakistani Chitral Kush is an extremely colorful plant. It's likely used by many of the chuckers coming out with purple weed pretending they did some kind of breeding effort to get the purple. If you come across the rarer green pheno it's so much better than the colorful pheno.
> 
> There is nothing special about purple weed. It's extremely common in many strains. I've actually spent several years working the purple out of a cross I made using PCK.


Terpenes. Plus visually the dark color makes its frost pop harder.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 24, 2022)

ACE has a large selection of purple weed.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Feb 24, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Why are people obsessed with purple weed? Other than color it brings nothing to the table. I've found purple weed to be lacking in every aspect compared with green weed. As an example, Pakistani Chitral Kush is an extremely colorful plant. It's likely used by many of the chuckers coming out with purple weed pretending they did some kind of breeding effort to get the purple. If you come across the rarer green pheno it's so much better than the colorful pheno.
> 
> There is nothing special about purple weed. It's extremely common in many strains. I've actually spent several years working the purple out of a cross I made using PCK.


Because most of us aren't in it for potency alone, I would assume yourself included.

Purple weed is "bag appeal" and for a lot of people, that's a huge chunk of what's considered desirable weed to them. I'm not disagreeing with you, but I myself am a sucker for colorful herb, I'm just not misled by it being "better", but it does look better.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 24, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Because most of us aren't in it for potency alone, I would assume yourself included.
> 
> Purple weed is "bag appeal" and for a lot of people, that's a huge chunk of what's considered desirable weed to them. I'm not disagreeing with you, but I myself am a sucker for colorful herb, I'm just not misled by it being "better", but it does look better.


I'm definitely not growing strains just for potency and I don't care about bag appeal. 

I will go to my grave proclaiming that purple weed is inferior to green.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Feb 24, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I'm definitely not growing strains just for potency and I don't care about bag appeal.
> 
> I will go to my grave proclaiming that purple weed is inferior to green.


Enjoy your ugly mids, guy  lol kidding. Again not disagreeing, just fooling around that's all.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 24, 2022)

Ran Dark Devil ( dark purps ) - meh smoke / better for pressing. 
IMO I find most purp strains as kind of mids … mellow fucking smoke.

Looking at the crimson buds like Pink Rozay but far as best purp for me ….. Blue Dream Purp ( BD X Mendo purp ) very heady smoke.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 1, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I've found purple weed to be lacking in every aspect compared with green weed.
> There is nothing special about purple weed.


Purple is a flavor to me. I have a mendo breath that I enjoy messing with. High is mellow for sure, but a nice and relaxing, enjoyable mellow. Very conversational and good for musicians to tune up with. Nice vibe. I like crossing it with fruity stuff. It gives them something like if frosty pastel colors were a smell/flavor. Mutes the flavors with "purpleness."  
I keep line working it too. I have some that turn purple, others are purple the whole damn time, some go very dark, and some stay green and barely fade out with any color. The last ones are the strongest pheno.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 1, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> but far as best purp for me ….. Blue Dream Purp ( BD X Mendo purp ) very heady smoke.


Damn...im running Bodhi Blue Sunshine and some Mendo Breath now. Just flipped. I was only going f2 the BLSS, but now I may dust a branch for a chance cross to check out later. Serendipity and all.
Auto correct keeps trying to make me write Menudo Breath. I'd rather have Pazole Breath.


----------

